# Cambarus foods. What a picky jerk.



## RandomBoy (Nov 22, 2010)

My _Cambarus bartonii_ (I believe) is really a fussy freddy. He'll nibble on carrot for about a second, take a bite from some lettuce if there's nothing else around and has a developed palette for _Betta splendens_. 

He is currently trying desperatly to cath my Platies in the 76L, he wont but he likes to nibble the leftover flakes. I dont want to feed him much meat, the only thing he likes to eat because I cant believe it has much nutrition and the bioload is probably more then all of the fish together. Not to mention i'm currently boycotting factory farms so meat isent exactly cheap. 

I need food suggestions that will work, will those sinking catfish pellets satisfy him? He seems to like flake but there's never much left over. Thank you in advance.


----------

